# Scheduled (preferred) maintenance



## AmyH_321 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello, new here. Just a quick question..

Went to the dealer today to get an oil change/tire rotation and they reminded me again of my 15k maintenance that I chose not to do last time ($259 worth). I had them schedule me in for Friday but I'm wondering, at 19k miles do I REALLY need all the stuff they're telling me I need? I don't remember everything off the top of my head but some of the big ones were the coolant flush and the transmission fluid. 

I have an 08' Altima, not even a year old. Most of my miles are highway miles to and from work. I'm not very car savvy and I'd like to make sure I don't get taken advantage of. Just seems like a lot of "maintenance" on a car less than a year old.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

If you have really high miles on your car, it's needed!
You have low miles on your car, so it's recommended!

You are not obligated to buy these items, it's just a preventative maintenance recommendation...that's all! Also helps for future goodwill warranty claims if Nissan see's that you spent some money on your car at the dealership...


----------



## HD1974 (Nov 29, 2008)

I plan to keep my car for a long, long time so I will do the maintenance on it. However, I don't like the dealers - I think they're a bunch of thieves - and prefer an independent mechanic to do it for me. Not some street corner dude, mind you, but neither a Nissan dealership.


----------



## Quick69GTO (Jun 8, 2008)

If your Altima has the CVT transmission in it, it might be prudent to have the dealer service it.
Most, if not all, independent shops have little or no knowledge of that particular transmission.
Have the dealer flush it.
As far as the coolant, I would wait until the 30,000 mile service (or 2 years, whichever comes first).
I am a mechanic and have been for over 30 years. I have worked at dealerships and independent shops. I'll let the dealer handle my '08 CVT Altima trans flush until a gain more knowledge of the CVT trans.

Good luck!


----------



## HD1974 (Nov 29, 2008)

Quick:

Every how often you'd say the CVT tranny needs to be served?


----------



## Quick69GTO (Jun 8, 2008)

According to the service and maintenance guide for my 2008 Altima, it says every 24 months or 30,000 miles which ever comes first. This is normal for about all cars.
Read your guide to make sure but I would wait for the 30,000 mile service.
Find that paragraph in the maintenance guide and ask the dealer why they are recommending it early.
I would bet they are trying to take advantage of you. Some dealers really do earn the name "stealer".
I've been lucky because my area has an exceptional Nissan dealer. In fact I have been purchasing all my vehicles from them since 1995 and I refuse to go to anywhere else.
They have always gone above and beyond for me.
If you live close to Northern Colorado and you want the name of the dealer, PM me and I'll give it to you. 

Good luck!


----------



## HD1974 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks pal. That means I have about 8K miles to go before I take it in for a complete revision, including the tranny. And it's a long drive from Miami to Colorado, one I wouldn't mind doing if I had the time and resources.


----------



## Quick69GTO (Jun 8, 2008)

The 30,000 mile service is a big one. It will probably be in the $600 range so be prepared.

Miami to Colorado (or reversed) would be quite the road trip. I spent about four years in Key West when I was a kid (my Dad was military). It was a fun and interesting place to spend part of my youth (mid 1970's). My little brother loved Key West so much that he has dragged his family down there twice for vacations.
As for me, I wouldn't mind visiting Key West again, but my wife is Hawaiian so we go that way every couple of years.

Laters.


----------

